# HK AVR 247 - Protect Mode



## Manctech

I was wondering if anyone knew a cheap way to fix a HK AVR 247. I got one today from a customer who said he didn't know how to use it and that it worked fine. Brought it home, runs for about 15 seconds then comes up with "Protect" and then shuts off. Looks like it is over heating. If I leave it off for a while it will work for a minute then shut off. After it goes into protect mode it will turn on and immediately turn off.


----------



## CCarncross

There may be an internal fuse that is bad.....also disconnect all the speaker wires and see if it still goes into protect mode. YOu may have a stray wire strand causing a short. The other thing to try is to look in the manual and restore it to factory settings, may work for awhile.


----------



## Manctech

No speakers attached same deal. I feel like it is over heating after 10-15 seconds. I will look into the fuses but I think if that were the case the time it takes to Protect out would be consistent.


----------



## CCarncross

DId you google that? There are TONS of posts about it...seems HK is still crap....


----------



## John Williams

It has a bad board. Even if you could fix it yourself (diagnose which board is shorting the power supply), the cost of the replacement board itself would make it not worth it. It's an entry level receiver and I see them going for $150 used on the net.


----------



## Manctech

CCarncross said:


> DId you google that? There are TONS of posts about it...seems HK is still crap....


Yea I googled it. It's a bunch of people saying pretty much the same thing but no real solutions.



John Williams said:


> It has a bad board. Even if you could fix it yourself (diagnose which board is shorting the power supply), the cost of the replacement board itself would make it not worth it. It's an entry level receiver and I see them going for $150 used on the net.


That is sad but pretty much what I figured. It was worth a shot!


----------



## CCarncross

Well the solution is its broken, you can spend a lot of time and effort to fix an entry level HK, or buy a new one that is probably way better anyway.


----------

